# Pakistan to set up export display centre in Sharjah



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

*Pakistan to set up export display centre in Sharjah*
BY M. A. QUDOOS 

16 August 2004 

DUBAI - Pakistan is establishing a display centre in Sharjah to promote the exports of its products.

*This was stated by Tariq Ikram, Pakistan's Minister of State and chairman of the country's Export Promotion Bureau, while addressing the general body meeting of the Dubai-based Pakistan Business Council on the occasion of Pakistan's Independence Day.

Tariq said that the government of Sharjah was providing the land for the Display Centre which will be run on a BOT (build, operate and transfer) basis. * 

He said that an MoU would soon be signed in this regard and that the centre would be managed by experienced people. 

Giving details of the measures being taken by his government to attract investment in the country and to increase exports, *Tariq said that in February 2005, Karachi will be turned into an Expo City  in which some 500 local and 400 foreign companies will exhibit their products in addition to social and cultural events. The foreign participants will also be taken to other cities to experience Pakistan. 

A 50-acre Garment and Textile City  in being developed on where fully built factories will be handed over to investors to install machinery and start production. * 

*A 16-acre Dazzle Mart  is also being developed near Karachi for cutting and polishing of diamonds on joint ventures and local ownership basis, as well as for certification and hallmarking, he said.*

He said that the Export Finance Scheme, Export freight Subsidy Scheme, permission to import second hand plants and equipment, and payment of freight by the government for relocation of plant, were all aimed at benefiting investors and promoting exports.

Tariq said that the government strategy was to increase exports of value added goods, diversify exports, and to covert special relationships with other countries into commercial advantage for Pakistan. 

He said that the government had identified 10 sectors for development of exports. They were: IT, engineering goods, fisheries, fruits and vegetables, marble and granite, gems and jewellery, pharmaceuticals, chemicals, poultry and meat, and general services. 

*He said that Dubai was Pakistan's third largest trading partner. He stressed improvement in business practices and adherence to quality, price and delivery time to avoid decline in exports in future. * 

Pakistan Ambassador Air Marshal (Retd) Syed Qaiser Hussain emphasised that business interests between the UAE and Pakistan be strengthened. 

Tanvir Khawaja, president of Pakistan Business Council, said that the meetings of various trade groups set up by the PBC will be held on August 22, 24, and 26 to find ways to promote the exports. 

*Under its plan to interact with the 27 other business councils, the PBC will hold its first meeting with another business council by the end of this year. He said that the council also planned a monthly newsletter.*

He said that with the cooperation of the Export Promotion Bureau, a single country exhibition and seminar are planned to be held to increase Pakistan's share in the re-export market of Dubai.


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

good move by Pakistan to increase trade with GCC countries


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

This is certainly great news for both sides concerned  Business is great when it works


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

Dubai_Boy said:


> This is certainly great news for both sides concerned  Business is great when it works


Well.. GCC countries are going to give Pakistan the status of "biggest trading partner" of the GCC..

you know its really good news, muslim nations also need to enhance trade among themselves..

53 muslim countries, if we trade among each other, we have a lot of potential


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Yes true  but is there really 53 islamic nations out there !! can you list them for me please ?


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*Muslim Majority Countries* 

1 Afaganistan 18M 99% 
2 Albania 2.3M 75% 
3 Algeria 22M 98% 
4 Bahrain .220M 99% 
5 Bangladesh 100M 85% 
6 Cameroon 6.2M 55% 
7 Central African Republic 2M 55% 
8 Chad 4M 85% 
9 Dahomey 3M 60% 
10 Egypt 51M 93% 
11 Ethiopia 27M 65% 
12 Gambia .4M 85% 
13 Guinea 4.3M 95% 
14 Guinea-Bissau .81M 70% 
15 Indonesia 161M 95% 
16 Iran 48M 98% 
17 Iraq 14.5M 95% 
18 Ivory Coast 5M 55% 
19 Jordan 3M 95% 
20 Kuwait 1M 98% 
21 Lebanon 3M 57% 
22 Libya 3M 100% 
23 Malaysia 14.5M 52% 
24 Maldive Islands 12M 100% 
25 Mali 6M 90% 
26 Mauritania 2M 100% 
27 Morocco 24M 99% 
28 Niger 4.5M 91% 
29 Nigeria 100M 75% 
30 Oman .75M 100% 
31 Pakistan 90M 97% 
32 Qatar .18M 100% 
33 Saudi Arabia 10.5M 100 
34 Senegal 7M 95% 
35 Sierra Leone 3M 65% 
36 Somalia 5M 100% 
37 South Yemen 1.5M 95% 
38 Sudan 22M 85% 
39 Syria 11M 87% 
40 Tanzania 15M 65% 
41 Togo 2.1M 55% 
42 Tunisia 7M 95% 
43 Turkey 66M 99% 
44 U.A.E .32M 100% 
45 Upper Volta 6M 56% 
46 North Yemen 6M 99%

*Muslim Minority Countries*

Country Name Muslims % of total population 
Angola 1.5M 25% 
Argentina .5M 2% 
Ausralia .13M 1% 
Bhutan .05M 5% 
Botswana .03M 5% 
Brazil .21M .2% 
Bulgaria 1.3M 14% 
Burma 3M 10% 
Burundi .7M 20% 
Cambodia .07M 1% 
Canada .1M .5% 
China 100M 11% 
Congo .15M 15% 
Cyprus .21M 33% 
Equatorial Guinea .07M 25% 
Fiji .06M 11% 
France 2M 3.80% 
Germany 1.5M 2.40% 
Ghana 3M 30% 
Gibraltar .003M 10% 
Greece .27M 3% 
Hong Kong .004M 1% 
Guyana .01M 15% 
India 100M 12% 
Italy .55M 1% 
Japan .01M 1.00% 
Kenya 4M 29.50% 
Liberia .5M 30% 
Lesotho .12M 10% 
Malagasy Republic 1.4M 20% 
Malawi 1.7M 35% 
Malta .045M 14% 
Mauritius .14M 19.50% 
Mozambique 2.2M 29% 
Nambia .034M 5% 
Nepal .5M 4% 
Netherlands .2M 1.50% 
Panama .05M 4% 
Phillipines 5M 12% 
Portuguese Timor .012M 20% 
Reunion .09M 20% 
Rumania .2M 20% 
Zimbabwe 1M 15% 
South Africa .5M 2% 
Sri Lanka 1.2M 9% 
Surinam .1M 25% 
Swaziland .046M 10% 
Thailand 6M 14% 
Trinidad & Tobago .127M 12% 
Uganda 4M 36% 
U.K 1.5M 2.70% 
U.S.S.R (Russia) 60M 20% 
U.S.A 3.2M 1.50% 
Yugoslavia 5M 20% 
Zaire 2.4M 10% 
Zambia .7M 15%

*Map of the muslim world​*


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)




----------



## Nainawaaz (Jul 8, 2004)

I think lebanon's muslim poplulation is more than 65%. What is this about North and South Yemen....I thought there was only one Yemen.


----------

